# Clean up your wiring mess



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

I spent the weekend ( a few weeks ago ) cleaning up a huge wire mess. Over time I just let the rats nest get out of control.

For less then $400.00 I purchased some Leviton products and got the job done.

I documented the project on my blog..Photos, product#, etc.:
http://blog.techtipsradio.com/


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you have a list of what equipment you have?


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

Starting with this posting:
http://blog.techtipsradio.com/2008/08/how-to-clean-up-cat-5-and-video-cables.html

then the next 10 posts list product, pricing and where I purchased everything. If you have any questions or ideas, I would be happy help...

Thanks,

E


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

The next post after that talks about the PS3...


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

The postings go newest to oldest.
I used the leviton 42" enclosure:
http://blog.techtipsradio.com/2008/08/installing-leviton-42-inch-enclosure.html

For cat 5 and phone I bought the 24-port structured media panel.

Other items include:
http://blog.techtipsradio.com/2008/08/additional-parts-for-leviton-enclosure.html

The whole job was under $400. See the results at:
http://blog.techtipsradio.com/2008/08/structured-wiring-how-to-wire-your-own.html

Thankshttp://blog.techtipsradio.com/2008/08/installing-leviton-42-inch-enclosure.html


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

All I see for parts is the enclosure, and a few misc ones.


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

In my case I needed:
the Leviton 42 inch enclosure
24-port structured media panel - used for ethernet and phone wiring.
Multi-media Adapter bracket ( part 47612mma ) I used to mount my router, nas device, cable modem, and misc devices..
8 way splitter from Control Cable for all my video runs. Both Sat. and cable tv.

This is all I had to buy to get my job done.

Do you have specific needs I could help you with? Are you planning a project? Give me an idea of your situation and I will see if I can help.

best wishes...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh. I see where we were getting mixed up.
I don't have any specific needs, I just wanted to see what equipment you had in there..
One thing that I need to eventually do is get some security cameras, and they need to be accessible from any place that has an internet connection, but I am still trying to figure out how to do that.
I was thinking about streaming them to a website and having a log in. I dont know. Any ideas?


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

A while back, I had a Dlink camera that had a web server ( so to speak ) built into it. It had pan, tilt, and zoom features. I just opened a port on my router and I could access it from anywhere...even a cell phone!

I am sure they have come along way since I played w/ one...I think it was around 300.00.

Regards..

E


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you have a link to one?


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it was a 5000 series camera like this:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=295


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

That is kind of what I am looking for, but I need four. Is there a system that does something similar?


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

Dlink has software that will support upto 16 of those cameras


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks,
I will do some poking around and see what I can see.
Thanks again.


----------

